# Shop built track pin press



## Kgriffiths (Oct 13, 2020)

Shop built track pin press
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 340404


----------



## Kgriffiths (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks... it's kinda crude but it worked


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 13, 2020)

That's all that counts. Have done a few sets of those in the past, not for the weak of heart. Cheers, Mike



Kgriffiths said:


> Thanks... it's kinda crude but it worked


----------



## Kgriffiths (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks Mike... yeah you're right... they can be dicey... I ended up horse trading for an old otc y7000 trackmaster... It's nice but not nearly as satisfying as building your own


----------



## Martin W (Oct 13, 2020)

Thats a great looking press! I am very envious. Very well built.  You are more than welcome to store it at my place when you are finished your tracks 
I made one a couple years ago but it would only push the connecting link pin. It is not man enough to do a bushing roll. Hoping to find new track chains for my 850B Case. My bushings are wore clean thru in spots.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Kgriffiths (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks Martin... yeah I made the pieces to do the pin and the bushing.... I ended up with an OTC trackmaster and use it now...the shop built just sits in my barn


----------



## Kgriffiths (Dec 4, 2020)

This home built press is for sale for any reasonable offer... need to make room for other projects.


----------

